# what is the chance



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

i have 5 piranhas in a 55 gallon fish tank there about 4 to 6 inches if i put them in a 110g tank what is the chance the will breed will this help it out at all?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

It will help a bit.
How old are they?
Putting them in the 110 will at the least help them grow out more than be stunted in the 55gallon.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

If they've been in the 55 for their whole lives, yes; this will greatly increase the chances of them pairing up as they will have more room to establish territory.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well there only just hitting breeding size so some may not even be mature enough to breed but even if they dont breed im sure they would love the 110


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I understand they might not be breeding size, but then again they could have been stunted by the small tank they've been in. Correct me if I'm wrong but breeding depends on the age of the fish, not necesarilly on their size. How old are your fish repticland?


----------



## 9stepstonowhere (Nov 21, 2007)

repticland said:


> i have 5 piranhas in a 55 gallon fish tank there about 4 to 6 inches if i put them in a 110g tank what is the chance the will breed will this help it out at all?


even though they are in 110 and could be mature, you might not have a male and a female.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Odds of that are low as there are five of them, but it is a consideration.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

What are the odds? I say there's a good chance that there's at least a pair in that 5, or all of them are male, or all of them are female! yay! Who knows, try it and see what happens, if you do come out with a pair, hey, thats awesome; if not, that's ok too. If you are serious about getting a pair though, move them in the 110, give them more room, if after a while they don't pair up or show any behavior, you could always get more of the same sized reds and throw them in the mix, it's all on you on how you want to go about it. Anyways, good luck on your venture and again yes, your reds would love the extra room no matter what, it would be better for them as well.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I meant that the odds are good that there is a pair...it was a response to the poster above me.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> I meant that the odds are good that there is a pair...it was a response to the poster above me.


Oh, alright. I agree with you. =]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I mean, even if you figure on a 87% chance of a fish being one of the two sexes, the chance that all five are the same sex are below 50%. You'd have to have a strange event to have such a probability...or a temperature-dependent plasticity of gender...


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

ya i will soon be puting them in a larger tank.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

repticland said:


> i have 5 piranhas in a 55 gallon fish tank there about 4 to 6 inches if i put them in a 110g tank what is the chance the will breed will this help it out at all?


cold chance in hell a 110 anit big enough for my n--ts let alone for piranhas to breed hhahahha

seriously you could maybe if you just had a pair of known breeders i dought it though but i dont have any experince in this so ill just sushhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Aren't there people here who have bred in smaller tanks when non-established breeders? Not recommending it at all...jes' sayin'...


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

if ui dont sell them im gana tri to get a 125g tank


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

whats the ds on the tank a 110 if its not atleast 6 foot long forget about it although anything is possible

plus i dont think 4 inch reds could breed anywey due to ther being juviniles maybe those 6 inchers you got might


----------

